# Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller kein Sound

## aZZe

Hallo!

Ich weiß es gibt schon einige Threads zum Thema kein Sound mit Intel Karten nur haben diese mir nicht weitergeholfen. Ich habe folgende Intel Soundkarte:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

Ich habe in einigen Threads auch schon gelesen, dass es ein Problem mit dem Intel HD Audio Treiber in kernel 2.6.25 und 2.6.26 geben soll. Zum Test habe ich mir die vanilla-sources-2.6.27-rc8 installiert. In diesem kernel ist auch der neuere Alsa Treiber enthalten:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

```

Erkannt wird die Karte auch:

```

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfe9dc000 irq 16

```

Mit alsamixer habe ich die Karte auch schon aktiviert, sowie mit dem gnome mixer. Ich habe auch alsasound zum boot runlevel hinzugefügt. Dennoch bekomme ich keinen Sound aus meinen Boxen. Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht noch einen Tip geben? 

Ach ja vielleicht noch die geladenen Module:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   29568  2 

snd_pcm_oss            36512  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           6532  0 

snd_seq_oss            28928  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                43760  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9612  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel         335888  1 

snd_pcm                60292  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              20232  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               9988  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    44324  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

Vielen Dank schon mal!

----------

## lituxer

Hi

Ich habe die selbe Karte und hatte auch meine Probleme damit.

Bei mir half es nur, die Karte und Alsa fest im Kernel einzubauen. Anders war der Karte kein Ton zuentlocken.

Selbst als Modul war es nicht möglich. Ich weiss bis heute nicht warum das so ist.

Übrigens benutze ich Kernel 2.6.25-r7

Gruss Ralf

----------

## aZZe

Dazu habe ich nun auch mehrere Meinugen gelesen. Viele sagen es geht nur als Modul. Ich hatte in meinem ersten Test die Treiber fest eingebunden und hatte auch keinen Sound. Bin dann auf die modulare Variante umgeschwenkt.

----------

## qeldroma

Ich habe ein Asus P5Q Pro Board mit Intel P45 Chipsatz.

Wenn das bei dir der gleiche Audio-HD-Treiber ist, dann brauchst du entweder den aktuellsten kernel Patch (2.6.27-rc8), oder du mußt von Hand bei Fuß die vom Hersteller (hoffentlich, bei Asus ja) gelieferten Module einkompilieren.

Mit dem oben genannten Kernel läufts auf jeden Fall wie gewohnt, will heißen, einmal "alsaconf" aufrufen, Karte auswählen, Mixer hochsetzen und/oder "unmuten", fertig.

Ich bin bei dem Kernel geblieben.

Vielleicht solltest du deine Informationen mal etwas weniger spärlich streuen, denn "intel hd audio" beinhaltet einen ganzen Berg von Treibern, somit gib mal deine Hardware an...

Gruß, Florian

----------

## SvenFischer

In letzter zeit hate ich auf verschieden Notebooks Probleme damit. Die Lösung war immer die gleiche: Modul und in /etc/modprobe.d/sounds die Option für das Modul setzten mit dem Hersteller des Notebooks (z.B. Acer).

----------

## aZZe

Habe es gefixt mit den vanilla-sources-2.6.27-rc9. Zudem habe ich dann noch alsaconf benutzt (was ich vorher nie brauchte) und habe die Soundkarte damit eingerichtet. In der Vergangenheit hat es gereicht mit alsamixer Master und PCM lauter zu stellen. Habe jetzt endlich Sound. Vielen Dank noch mal

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin die Woche von 2.6.25 auf 2.6.27 umgestiegen. Die Module werden geladen, aber ich muß nun bei jedem Start alsaconf ausführen. Ich hatte das Problem schon einmal vor langer Zeit, finde aber den Thread nicht mehr.

MfG

----------

